# [Italian NR] 7.93 3x3x3 full step - LOL South Italian Open- Max Iovane



## maxiovane (Dec 31, 2010)

Scramble: F2 D2 F2 L' U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R F2 R2 U L2 R2 U' F' L2 D L F2
Solution( 61 moves) :
x2 y2 R D R'F R D2 cross
U F' U' F U'R U R' 1 pair
y' U'R U2 R'U'R U R' 2pair
y' R U' R' 3 pair
y'U2 R U' R'U R U' R'U R U' R'U 4 pair
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 oll
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' pll


----------



## Nestor (Dec 31, 2010)

I feel like crap...


----------



## Cubepark (Dec 31, 2010)

Too Fast...too furious..grande max


----------



## 7942139101129 (Dec 31, 2010)

nice solve 
Congratulations to your NR 
Whats your inofficial PB?


----------



## macky (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice, ridiculous tps.

But no CLS (and it's an easy case to recognize). =(


----------



## maxiovane (Dec 31, 2010)

5,16


----------



## JackJ (Dec 31, 2010)

7.69 TPS! Whoa...


----------



## teller (Dec 31, 2010)

Beautiful LL...so fast, it's smooth!


----------



## oprah62 (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice solve!
Lol warmup solve so slow in comparision.


----------



## kurtaz (Dec 31, 2010)

i love you very much <3


----------



## ariasamie (Dec 31, 2010)

I can see that you hate (R U R' U')3


----------



## maxiovane (Dec 31, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> I can see that you hate (R U R' U')3


 
lol ya


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hahaha I love you just push the chair around.


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 1, 2011)

awesome solve max! much better than that 8.05


----------



## ariasamie (Jan 1, 2011)

there is a girl next to me saying you're hot!


----------



## Zava (Jan 1, 2011)

try LL as (U2) R'U'RU'R'URU'R'U2R 
congrats!


----------



## maxiovane (Jan 1, 2011)

yeah!


----------



## maxiovane (Jan 1, 2011)

rowehessler said:


> awesome solve max! much better than that 8.05


 
LOL sure


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 2, 2011)

G1a is still ambiguous and rather silly.

Anyhow, well done. This is one of those solves that exceed what was thought possible just by being *fast*. I'm a little sad about not having the fastest tie anymore, though.


----------



## maxiovane (Jan 2, 2011)

hmmm yeah, actually i didn't know about this.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 2, 2011)

But isn't G1a there specifically for magic events?


----------



## maxiovane (Jan 5, 2011)

ariasamie said:


> there is a girl next to me saying you're hot!



haha lol


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 5, 2011)

great solve!


----------



## maxiovane (Jan 8, 2011)

thx everyone


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 8, 2011)

7.69 TPS right?


----------



## maxiovane (Jan 8, 2011)

yea


----------

